# OSB Composite Device



## Fern (Dec 16, 2013)

An OSB Composite Device, never heard of it before, downloaded into my computer yesterday. As I didn't ok it, I have no idea what company it came from, and what it's for. I tried to cancel the download without success. Where has this download come from and the purpose of it? Can anyone shed some light on this. Thanks.
 I did a google search, but still none the wiser.
I have Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

I can only guess that it's from the Oracle company and serves as software for facilitating the tying together of Java language, FTP and NET protocols - in other words, it's software that your computer probably needs and is probably not a problem. 

OSB = Oracle Software Bus


----------



## Fern (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for that. I checked out Java on the computer and a download did occur yesterday. I usually get a message that a download is available, but not this time.


----------

